# Help please



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Does anybody know the address and phone number for Northern Rifle Accurizing in Grand forks.


----------



## 7mm-08 (Sep 30, 2008)

Northern Rifle Accurizing
Gordy Linnell
1624 10th Ave N
Grand Forks, ND 58203
(218) 779-1784


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## faitrob (Apr 22, 2010)

Do they have a website? What about an email address? Thanks!


----------

